# WD TV media player, wont play Windows media files



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have a Western digital WD TV media player. I took all the Digital copies that came with some of my BluRay movies and put them on the hard drive that I have hooked up to the WD TV controller but it shows the file is there in the menu but wont play them. They are in Windows Media format.
Do I have to convert them to another format, and if so what do I use to do this? I have lots of other videos in ISO format and they play fine.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

WD's website shows it supporting these formats:



> Video - AVI (Xvid, AVC, MPEG1/2/4), MPG/MPEG, VOB, MKV (h.264, x.264, AVC, MPEG1/2/4, VC-1), TS/TP/M2T (MPEG1/2/4, AVC, VC-1), MP4/MOV (MPEG4, h.264), M2TS, WMV9, FLV (h.264)


I don't know what the 9 means after wmv, but that may be the problem. :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that is the issue, the digital copies are WMV and the player only recognizes WMV9 files and I dont know how to change that.
Any Ideas?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to guess that you will have to convert them. Try finding out which version they were encoded with. I would guess that it's an older version of wmv - either 7 or 8. :huh:


----------



## HNiels (Aug 20, 2011)

a quick Google search should give you a program you can use for converting.


----------

